# New CPU on my AM2+ board



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Which processor should I buy to upgrade my PC? I`m usimg Phenom 720BE and want more CPU`s power. I don`t want pay too much for this upgrade.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

A 960T is your best bet... they overclock well, run cool, have turbo core, and you have a chance to unlock it to a 6 core (30-40% chance to unlock).

I went from a 720BE to a 960T on a similar board and definitely felt the difference.

Also, consider upgrading you GPU, that will also improve your system noticeably


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Ty, Norton. Could ya post some game`s results here?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

Any AM3 CPU should work on your AM2+ motherboard, if you can manage to get your hands on a 960T, that would be your best option. Otherwise any quad-core should do pretty well. What do you use your computer for?


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> What do you use your computer for?




I use my PC to play video games, first of all.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> I use my PC to play video games, first of all.



If you can find a 960T go with that, there is a chance you can unlock the two hidden cores. If you can't find a 960T, I would consider a faster X4, like the 960 or better, maybe?

Here is a list of Phenom II's on NewEgg.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Could someone provide some 960t`s tests?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Could someone provide some 960t`s tests?



This is the only review TPU has listed in their reviews section. Tom's Hardware also has a review iirc.

http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/2064_1.html

Edit: Here is the Tom's Hardware review: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-x4-960t-zosma-core-unlocking,2627.html


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Any tests from gaming?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is the full support list for your board

Socket AM2+ - AMD 790X - GA-MA790X-UD3P (rev. 1.x)
N/A = Not support
Socket AM2+
Motherboard	Model	GA-MA790X-UD3P
PCB	1.x
vendor	CPU Model	Frequency	L2
Cache	L3
Cache	Core Name	Process	Stepping	Wattage	System
Bus(MT/s)	Since BIOS Version
AMD	Phenom II X4 940	3000MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	125W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 920	2800MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	125W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9950	2600MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	140W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9950	2600MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	125W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9850	2500MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	125W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9850	2500MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9750	2400MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	125W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9750	2400MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9650	2300MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9600	2300MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B2	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9550	2200MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9500	2200MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B2	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9450e	2100MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	65W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9350e	2000MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	65W	3200	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9150e	1800MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B3	65W	3200	F1
AMD	Phenom X4 9100e	1800MHz	512KBx4	2MB	Agena	65nm	B2	65W	3200	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8850	2500MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8750	2400MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8650	2300MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8600	2300MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B2	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8550	2200MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8450	2100MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8450e	2100MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	65W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8400	2100MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B2	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Phenom X3 8250e	1900MHz	512KBx3	2MB	Toliman	65nm	B3	65W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 7850	2800MHz	512KBx2	2MB	Kuma	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 7750	2700MHz	512KBx2	2MB	Kuma	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 7550	2500MHz	512KBx2	2MB	Kuma	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 7450	2400MHz	512KBx2	2MB	Kuma	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 6500	2300MHz	512KBx2	2MB	Kuma	65nm	B3	95W	3600	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 5000	2200MHz	512KBx2		Brisbane	45nm	C2	65W	3200	F5
Socket AM3
Motherboard	Model	GA-MA790X-UD3P
PCB	1.x
vendor	CPU Model	Frequency	L2
Cache	L3
Cache	Core Name	Process	Stepping	Wattage	System
Bus(MT/s)	Since BIOS Version
AMD	Phenom II X6 1100T	3300MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1090T	3200MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1075T	3000MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1065T	2900MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1055T	2800MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1055T	2800MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1045T	2700MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X6 1035T	2600MHz	512KBx6	6MB	Thuban	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 975	3600MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 970	3500MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	125W	4000	F6
AMD	Phenom II X4 965	3400MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	125W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 965	3400MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	140W	4000	N/A
AMD	Phenom II X4 960	3300MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	125W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 960T	3000MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Zosma	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 955	3200MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	125W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 955	3200MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Phenom II X4 955	3200MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	125W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 945	3000MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 945	3000MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	125W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 945	3000MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 925	2800MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 925	2800MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 910	2600MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 910e	2600MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X4 905e	2500MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 900e	2400MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 850	3300MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Deneb	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 840	3200MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Deneb	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X4 820	2800MHz	512KBx4	6MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Phenom II X4 810	2600MHz	512KBx4	4MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X4 805	2500MHz	512KBx4	4MB	Deneb	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X3 740	3000MHz	512KBx3	6MB	Heka	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Phenom II X3 720	2800MHz	512KBx3	6MB	Heka	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X3 710	2600MHz	512KBx3	6MB	Heka	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X3 705e	2500MHz	512KBx3	6MB	Heka	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X3 700e	2400MHz	512KBx3	6MB	Heka	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F1
AMD	Phenom II X2 570	3500MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X2 565	3400MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X2 560	3300MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F7B
AMD	Phenom II X2 555	3200MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X2 550	3100MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X2 550	3100MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C2	80W	4000	F4
AMD	Phenom II X2 545	3000MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C3	80W	4000	F5
AMD	Phenom II X2 545	3000MHz	512KBx2	6MB	Callisto	45nm	C2	80W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X4 655	3300MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X4 650	3200MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X4 640	3000MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	E0	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X4 640	3000MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X4 635	2900MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X4 635	2900MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X4 630	2800MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X4 630	2800MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X4 620	2600MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X4 620e	2600MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X4 615e	2500MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X4 610e	2400MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X4 605e	2300MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X4 605e	2300MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F1
AMD	Athlon II X4 600e	2200MHz	512KBx4	N/A	Propus	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F1
AMD	Athlon II X3 460	3400MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X3 455	3300MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X3 450	3200MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X3 445	3100MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X3 440	3000MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X3 440	3000MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X3 435	2900MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	95W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X3 435	2900MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X3 425	2700MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C2	95W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X3 425e	2700MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X3 420e	2600MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X3 415e	2500MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X3 405e	2300MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X3 405e	2300MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X3 400e	2200MHz	512KBx3	N/A	Rena	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 275	3500MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X2 270	3400MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X2 265	3300MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X2 260	3200MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 255	3100MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 255	3100MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F2
AMD	Athlon II X2 255e	3000MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X2 250	3000MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 250	3000MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 250e	3000MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 245	2900MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 245	2900MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 245e	2900MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 240	2800MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 240e	2800MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 240e	2800MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 235e	2700MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 225	2900MHz	512KBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F7B
AMD	Athlon II X2 220	2800MHz	512KBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 215	2700MHz	512KBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	65W	4000	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 215	2700MHz	512KBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	65W	4000	F4
AMD	Athlon II X2 260u	1800MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C3	25W	3600	F6
AMD	Athlon II X2 260u	1800MHz	1MBx2	N/A	Regor	45nm	C2	25W	3600	F6
AMD	Athlon II 170u	1800MHz	1MB	N/A	Sargas	45nm	C3	20W	3600	F6
AMD	Athlon II 160u	1800MHz	1MB	N/A	Sargas	45nm	C2	20W	3600	F6
AMD	Sempron 180	2900MHz	1MB	N/A	Sparta	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F7B
AMD	Sempron 145	2800MHz	1MB	N/A	Sargas	45nm	C3	45W	4000	F6
AMD	Sempron 140	2700MHz	1MB	N/A	Sargas	45nm	C2	45W	4000	F4
Socket AM2
Motherboard	Model	GA-MA790X-UD3P
PCB	1.x
vendor	CPU Model	Frequency	L2
Cache	Core Name	Process	Stepping	Wattage	System
Bus(MT/s)	Since BIOS Version
AMD	Athlon 64 FX-62	2800MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	125W	2000	F1
AMD	Opteron 1210	1800MHz	1MBx2	Santa Ana	90nm	F2	103W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 5050e	2600MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 4850e	2500MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 4450e	2300MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 4050e	2100MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 BE-2400	2300MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 BE-2350	2100MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 BE-2350	2100MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 BE-2300	1900MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 BE-2300	1900MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 6400+	3200MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	125W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 6000	3100MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 6000+	3000MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 6000+	3000MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	125W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon X2 5800	3000MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5600+	2900MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5600	2900MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5600+	2800MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5400+	2800MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5400+	2800MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5200+	2600MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5200+	2600MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5200+	2700MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5200+	2700MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5000+	2600MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5000+	2600MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5000+	2600MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 5000+	2600MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4850+	2500MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4800+	2400MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4800+	2400MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4800+	2500MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4800+	2500MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4600+	2400MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4600+	2400MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4600+	2400MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4600+	2400MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4400+	2200MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4400+	2200MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4400+	2300MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4400+	2300MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4200+	2200MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4200+	2200MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4200+	2200MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4000+	2000MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4000+	2000MHz	1MBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 4000+	2100MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3800+	2000MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F3	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3800+	2000MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	89W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3800+	2000MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3800+	2000MHz	512KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	35W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3600+	2000MHz	256KBx2	Windsor	90nm	F2	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 X2 3600+	1900MHz	512KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon LE-1660	2800MHz	512KB	Orleans	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon LE-1640	2600MHz	1MB	Orleans	90nm	F3	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon LE-1620	2400MHz	1MB	Orleans	90nm	F3	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon LE-1600	2200MHz	1MB	Orleans	90nm	F3	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 4000+	2600MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F3	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3800+	2400MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F3	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3800+	2400MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F2	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3800+	2400MHz	512KB	Lima	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3500+	2200MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F3	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3500+	2200MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F2	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3500+	2200MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F2	35W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3500+	2200MHz	512KB	Lima	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3200+	2000MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F2	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3200+	2000MHz	512KBx2	Lima	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Athlon 64 3000+	1800MHz	512KB	Orleans	90nm	F2	62W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron X2 2300	2200MHz	256KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron X2 2200	2000MHz	256KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron X2 2100	1800MHz	256KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G2	65W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron X2 2100	1800MHz	256KBx2	Brisbane	65nm	G1	65W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron LE-1300	2300MHz	512KBx2	Sparta	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron LE-1250	2200MHz	512KBx2	Sparta	65nm	G2	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron LE-1200	2100MHz	512KBx2	Sparta	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron LE-1150	2000MHz	256KB	Sparta	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron LE-1100	1900MHz	256KB	Sparta	65nm	G1	45W	2000	F1
AMD	Sempron 3800+	2200MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3600+	2000MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3500+	2000MHz	128KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3400+	1800MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3400+	1800MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	35W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3200+	1800MHz	128KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3200+	1800MHz	128KB	Manila	90nm	F2	35W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3000+	1600MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 3000+	1600MHz	256KB	Manila	90nm	F2	35W	1600	F1
AMD	Sempron 2800+	1600MHz	128KB	Manila	90nm	F2	62W	1600	F1


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is the full support list for your board
> 
> Socket AM2+ - AMD 790X - GA-MA790X-UD3P (rev. 1.x)
> N/A = Not support
> ...



You could have given him the link, that list is rather long. I'm also assuming the OP author has the latest BIOS as well. A 975 isn't a bad idea either, but that will cost a little more than the 960T but is clocked much higher and most likely could hit 4ghz if your motherboard can handle the higher clocks. Also keep in mind your bottleneck will become your system memory (not how much, but how fast.) I replaced my 940 system because I was getting slowdowns in games because of my memory bandwidth (overclocking just memory yielded improvements where cpu clock and gpu clock made no difference in a number of memory-intensive applications which includes some games like SC2).

What kind of memory are you using because if you're replacing that as well, I would hunt for some DDR2-1066 (I would use nothing less than DDR2-800 5-5-5-15.)


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 23, 2012)

Wouldn`t be Phenom II X4 955 beter choice than 960t?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 23, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Wouldn`t be Phenom II X4 955 beter choice than 960t?



The 955 doesn't have two locked cores. The 960t has potential to become a 6-core. The 960t also uses the Thanbun process rather than the Deneb process so the memory controller improved over Deneb as well. Also stock, it only has a 95-watt TDP compared to the 955's 125-watt.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The 955 doesn't have two locked cores. The 960t has potential to become a 6-core. The 960t also uses the Thanbun process rather than the Deneb process so the memory controller improved over Deneb as well. Also stock, it only has a 95-watt TDP compared to the 955's 125-watt.



So 960t is better for gaming even without 2 cores unlocked?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 23, 2012)

my list would be 
AMD Phenom II X6 1065T 2900MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 95W 4000 F7B
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2800MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 125W 4000 F7B
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2800MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 95W 4000 F7B

Or for the x4
B
AMD Phenom II X4 975 3600MHz 512KBx4 6MB Deneb 45nm C3 125W 4000 F7B
AMD Phenom II X4 970 3500MHz 512KBx4 6MB Deneb 45nm C3 125W 4000 F6
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3400MHz 512KBx4 6MB Deneb 45nm C3 125W 4000 F5
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3400MHz 512KBx4 6MB Deneb 45nm C2 140W 4000 N/A
AMD Phenom II X4 960 3300MHz 512KBx4 6MB Deneb 45nm C3 125W 4000 F7B
AMD Phenom II X4 960T 3000MHz 512KBx4 6MB Zosma 45nm E0 95W 4000 F7B

I would consider the 960T (T=Thuban core) Or the Deneb x4 965-975 BE chips,They overclock and perform great.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 23, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> So 960t is better for gaming even without 2 cores unlocked?



No, out of the box the higher clocked phenoms are better, but the 960t has more potential to over-clock and might handle faster memory better. I would say, if you're going to overclock and you want to push a lot of power out of your chip, get the 960t because of the two potentially extra cores and is a newer revision of the phenom cpu. If you're only going to run stock or only over-clock a little bit (a good 24/7 overclock, not pushing all too hard,) I would get >960, the phenoms aren't too expensive now. You won't be paying any more than 150 USD for the OEM 980 and retail 975 and it just goes down from there on NewEgg.

Also what kind of budget where you thinking of trying to stick within?


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> my list would be
> AMD Phenom II X6 1065T 2900MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 95W 4000 F7B
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2800MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 125W 4000 F7B
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2800MHz 512KBx6 6MB Thuban 45nm E0 95W 4000 F7B
> ...





Aquinus said:


> No, out of the box the higher clocked phenoms are better, but the 960t has more potential to over-clock and might handle faster memory better. I would say, if you're going to overclock and you want to push a lot of power out of your chip, get the 960t because of the two potentially extra cores and is a newer revision of the phenom cpu. If you're only going to run stock or only over-clock a little bit (a good 24/7 overclock, not pushing all too hard,) I would get >960, the phenoms aren't too expensive now. You won't be paying any more than 150 USD for the OEM 980 and retail 975 and it just goes down from there on NewEgg.
> 
> Also what kind of budget where you thinking of trying to stick within?



+1 on both  
   I have a 960T and it easily overclocks to 3.6/4.0 Turbo without breaking 125w TDP and that is just by increasing the multiplier to 18X... This is equivalent to a 975BE Deneb but cheaper, cooler, and Turbo core (ability to possibly unlock is an added bonus)

Here's a link to the Phenom Overclocker's club thread here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79551&page=567

Take a look at what they are doing with the 960T and how much they like them... VelvetWafer has a 960T over 4Ghz and someone else in that thread hit 4.5Ghz with theirs.

I'm short on funds now but I'm definitely considering picking up another next time I go buying gear just to have a spare


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else here with the 960T ON YOUR CURRENT BOARD, but make sure you update your bios before attempting any installation of the new cpu.

EDIT:

Just mentioning it in a "what if" scenario, if planning to eventually go multi-gpu and mainly game, pickup an i3 2100 and p67/z68 as a base.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 23, 2012)

Before you do anything, I would try and unlock that 720BE to see if the 4th core will unlock.  Then if it did, I would O/C it and get a new GPU.


----------



## TC-man (Mar 23, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Which processor should I buy to upgrade my PC? I`m usimg Phenom 720BE and want more CPU`s power. I don`t want pay too much for this upgrade.



Hi,

Wait, can't you unlock the Phenome II 720 BE by enabling ACC ("Advance Clock Calibration") in the bios? A successful unlock gives you a free performance boost, because instead of a tri-core cpu you get a quad-core. Although there's no guarantee that it will unlock, but it's worth trying.

Here's a guide for it: http://www.techenclave.com/topic/452425-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-be-unlocking-guide/

Good luck with unlocking!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Before you do anything, I would try and unlock that 720BE to see if the 4th core will unlock.  Then if it did, I would O/C it and get a new GPU.



A lot of 720BE's do unlock but they are the C2 stepping and they tend to run hot unlocked and overclocked. 

960T's easily run at 975BE speeds and run cooler than C2 and C3 revision Deneb's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Before you do anything, I would try and unlock that 720BE to see if the 4th core will unlock.  Then if it did, I would O/C it and get a new GPU.





TC-man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wait, can't you unlock the Phenome II 720 BE by enabling ACC ("Advance Clock Calibration") in the bios? A successful unlock gives you a free performance boost, because instead of a tri-core cpu you get a quad-core. Although there's no guarantee that it will unlock, but it's worth trying.
> 
> ...



In my findings with 720 Blacks and unlocking. When unlocked(with a very slim chance of) they overclock like crap.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> In my findings with 720 Blacks and unlocking. When unlocked(with a very slim chance of) they overclock like crap.



+1 same with mine

Now if it was an X2 555BE you had in there... a completely different story. Unlock it and overclock the hell out if it and don't look back


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> A lot of 720BE's do unlock but they are the C2 stepping and they tend to run hot unlocked and overclocked.
> 
> 960T's easily run at 975BE speeds and run cooler than C2 and C3 revision Deneb's



He's got solid cooling so it should be able to take the extra heat if indeed it does unlock.  His 260gtx is getting on in age and as he said it is primarily a gaming machine.

So what I would do is; 

1. try to unlock and OC the 720 and get a new GPU.
2. overclock the 720 as is and get a new GPU
3. go with the 960t


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> He's got solid cooling so it should be able to take the extra heat if indeed it does unlock.  His 260gtx is getting on in age and as he said it is primarily a gaming machine.
> 
> So what I would do is;
> 
> ...



All good options


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You could have given him the link....



I could have..... but I didn't



JrRacinFan said:


> In my findings with 720 Blacks and unlocking. When unlocked(with a very slim chance of) they overclock like crap.



I think my 720 was a golden chip, I got it and unlocked and overclocked to 3.8Ghz. I still regret selling it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think my 720 was a golden chip



It was. I know I was somewhat envious of you when you had the chip, even though I still had the unlocked 555.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It was. I know I was somewhat envious of you when you had the chip, even though I still had the unlocked 555.



I sold it, the board and ram to a guy over at anantech for 175$ shipped. I miss that combo.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

Could someone explain me step by step, how can I try unlock 4th core in my 720?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

In bios, go to the MIT submenu, then into the ACC menu, choose Hybrid under EC firmware and Auto under ACC percentage. Push F10, then enter to save and exit. Here's where you will know if you got a good/bad chip as the pc will restart. If no post then you have a dud. 

If it does post, Congratsulations. Now it's time to test stability with your favorite program i.e. prime 95 OCCT IBT ...

If you come back unstable you may nneed to adjust ACC percentage to the unlocked core and/or core voltages.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Could someone explain me step by step, how can I try unlock 4th core in my 720?



You motherboard might have a BIOS setting call "Unleashing mode" or something along those lines. It would be with other CPU options.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah! I`ve just unlocked 4th core. What`s now?


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

The F6 BIOS supports "Core Control" what BIOS revision do you currently have?

Check CPU-Z (mainboard page)- download CPU-Z and install if you don't have it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Yeah! I`ve just unlocked 4th core. What`s now?



So you're booted and everything? Give it say an hour of OCCT. http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

Can you get me a screenshot of the main tab of CPUz?
www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture
www.cpuid.com


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> The F6 BIOS supports "Core Control" what BIOS revision do you currently have?
> 
> Check CPU-Z (mainboard page)- download CPU-Z and install if you don't have it.



I use BIOS 7b version.
What`s CPU-Z?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> What`s CPU-Z?



http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Refer to my previous post.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

After you run the program, check these 3 pgs in the program and send a screenshot


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

How can I test my quadcore?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> So you're booted and everything? Give it say an hour of OCCT. http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download



Here's the link again. Also want to mention, so far doing good. I hope you come back stable at that clock. May keep you from needing to actually upgrade a decent chip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o230/WojtasRed/lol.png
> 
> How can I test my quadcore?



Use intelburntest or prime95 on blend. for about an hour. If it survives, I would say its stable


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have any hardware monitoring software? Watch those temps*
*Core temps will read zero... side-effect of unlocking the chip

What are you using for a CPU cooler ATM?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Do you have any hardware monitoring software? Watch those temps*
> *Core temps will read zero... side-effect of unlocking the chip
> 
> What are you using for a CPU cooler ATM?



Yea, once you unlock the temp sensors are stuck at zero. Best thing I came up with its to go on ebay and order a LCD temp kit and slide the sensor wire on the side of the CPU and mount the LCD on the 5.25 bay.

There is also a temp sensor that was USB but alot more expensive.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm excited for you WojtasRed!  I was so happy when my 555BE unlocked.  Cheapest quad ever....


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you tried dropping your tRAS down closer to 15? If you're memory is DDR2-800 out of the box, it very well could handle some lower timings.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

ehh... after 2 minutes OCCT`s testing, my PC has shuted down... Any advices?
What`s tRAS?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> ehh... after 2 minutes OCCT`s testing, my PC has shuted down... Any advices?



Raise Vcore by 0.01 until its stable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Raise Vcore by 0.01 until its stable.



Can only up vcore by 0.02 increments. Go up to 1.35v then 1.37v if needed Wojtas. Could attempt going a per core ACC with +0 on first 3 cores and a +6 on the last.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed, have you ever overclocked before?


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Raise Vcore by 0.01 until its stable.



How can I do this? Sorry, I`m n00b.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I do this? Sorry, I`m n00b.



Set voltages in the bottom section to Manual and raise cpu by 1 notch, leaving the rest show as normal.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2012)

I would also turn off spread spectum and AMD cool and quiet


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Set voltages in the bottom section to Manual and raise cpu by 1 notch, leaving the rest show as normal.



Is it risky?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Is it risky?



Unlocking your cpu is just as risky. Highly doubt you will notice an issue.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2012)

Watch your heat and you should be fine. You're not using the stock cooler, are you?


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

2 minutes after I`ve raised voltage 0.025V, my screen goes blue and I had to reset...
I`m using Scythe Zipang SCZP-1000 as my cooler.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 24, 2012)

Not stable enough I'm afraid. Exactly like mine's. I suggest you let 720 tri-core and overclock it to 3.4-3.5. Then get a nice GPU (my suggestion is 6870) and you have a nice gamers PC.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

I can run stable my CPU at @3,2Ghz on native voltage. If I try go higher with clock and voltage, my monitor goes blue when I test it with OCCT.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 25, 2012)

Same as mine. 3.2GHz@stock voltage. IMO 3.5GHz@1.4-1.45 is a nice compromise. After all it has 95W TDP at 1.325V. So, at 1.4-1.45V TDP will be under 125W. Not bad I think...


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

My 720 BE goes 3,4ghz stable. (1.4v, temp 53C in 100% stress).

Is it good improvement? Is it still worth to buy 960t?


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> My 720 BE goes 3,4ghz stable. (1.4v, temp 53C in 100% stress).
> 
> Is it good improvement? Is it still worth to buy 960t?



If it's used as a gaming computer you are much better off getting a new video card.  I'm not sure if your GTX260 is the 216SP card or not.  If not, you will get about a 35-40 performnce gain with a HD6850.  Also the HD6850 is a DX11 card and uses much less power.

Edit; or sell your 260 and get something much better!


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

I have SP216SP card and I want to buy Radeon 6870.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> My 720 BE goes 3,4ghz stable. (1.4v, temp 53C in 100% stress).
> 
> Is it good improvement? Is it still worth to buy 960t?



What games do play/plan on playing?



WojtasRed said:


> I have SP216SP card and I want to buy Radeon 6870.



Good choice. Although see if you can up your budget a touch more and go a 560Ti.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> I have SP216SP card and I want to buy Radeon 6870.




Seems like a great choice to me..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Seems like a great choice to me..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120325/perfdollar_1920.gif



That's from the Kepler review; very interesting indeed. I wonder if that's the same in other countries other than the US.....


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Is there any sense to raise voltage from 1,4V to 1,45V, if my PC works stable on 1,4V?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Is there any sense to raise voltage from 1,4V to 1,45V, if my PC works stable on 1,4V?



I wouldn't bother it would just add heat.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 25, 2012)

3,4@1,4V is a nice on for 720BE and yu have nice temps. What room temp do you have?


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, thank you very much, guys. You can close this topic.


----------

